# Aperture 3.1 released



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I missed this one, which was released quietly alongside iLife11. Aperture 3.1 has lots of fixes, and compatibility with iLife11. Seems to have fixed an issue I had when zooming in/out in stack mode.

Apparently they improved the way GPS tracks are added to photos. It was so clunky in 3.0.x that I used an external program to geotag the RAWs before importing. Perhaps I will give it another try.

More info here: Aperture 3.1: Release notes

It took about 2 minutes to upgrade my 285 GB library after the upgrade. (this is on an eSATA RAID 5 that can maintain 230 MB/s however)

Cheers,

Luc


----------

